# fishing report from fort fisher



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

good day today. the spider has been busy worken to get ready for the fishing trips. so i went it alone and meet up with my friend and his dad. caught 12 nice blues, about 6 pompano, and a 1 flounder. used live mullet and cut bait. started about 9 am, and it last until 12. then like magic it stopped. just glad to see it pick up a little down here.. tight lines,,,,,,,, kramer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats on*

the catch. Hope things continue to improve as Mulletfest draws near.

You coming Kramer? Look forward to meeting you. Ryan speaks highly of you.

Mullet


----------



## edwkrm (Dec 4, 2005)

*mullet fest*

well thankyou. yes i hope to come. long as no conflicts arise from my end i will be in attandance...long as the wife will let me,,,lol


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks for the report man. how's that 525 been treatin ya?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Two things!*

Im sorry Darin but HEck no he cant go....
He'll be fishing in the Hattie with me that weekend....(cant let my fishing biatch fish here with me up there)

Ryan, he treat that 525 mad style now. all it took was to loan him mine for a week to try it out and he switched over to the dark side,,,now hes gone custom thanks to Al!

Ill give you a call tommorow Ryan about tommorow afternoon if you can make it.

I have to give Sleepyhead a call now as well, I conviced him to go to the North End of CB today and now Kramer hit it good....whodathunkit?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sounds good. yeah i talked to sleepyhead a while ago and they had caught a couple blues, bout it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Good..Im glad they did something (N)*

N


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Kramer I just got my e-mail. I'm in.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

edwkrm said:


> good day today. the spider has been busy worken to get ready for the fishing trips. so i went it alone and meet up with my friend and his dad. caught 12 nice blues, about 6 pompano, and a 1 flounder. used live mullet and cut bait. started about 9 am, and it last until 12. then like magic it stopped. just glad to see it pick up a little down here.. tight lines,,,,,,,, kramer


Nice catch!! What bait were you catching the Pompano on? 

Thanks for the info; we are awaiting the Pomp run here in NE Florida. Continued good fishing to you,


----------

